# Local Doctors



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I really don't understand why they can't make appointments. First Come First Serve. Then they say the hours are 10-1 3 hours ONLY. Then to top that off they arrive 2 hours late and say it was traffic.
Come on folks seriously. Traffic is the #1 excuse for everything. You would think that leaving a little early could resolve that problem. 
I have NEVER been late for an appointment, even if that means leaving at 5-6 AM to make a 9-10 Am appointment.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> I really don't understand why they can't make appointments. First Come First Serve. Then they say the hours are 10-1 3 hours ONLY. Then to top that off they arrive 2 hours late and say it was traffic.
> Come on folks seriously. Traffic is the #1 excuse for everything. You would think that leaving a little early could resolve that problem.
> I have NEVER been late for an appointment, even if that means leaving at 5-6 AM to make a 9-10 Am appointment.


I assume you haven't heard of Philippine time.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Just one of those things here. They don't have a regular office usually and lease office space in one or more location and travel to them each day. Naturally, doing rounds at hospitals comes first and that is what runs them late. Same with my doctor in Central Luzon.
Use to bother me too till I remembered -- I'm retired. So what the heck. Most are aircon and ya meet some nice people most of the time.

Jet


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

The wife's doctor does 2 different hospitals a day from 7am to 11am and then 2pm until 5pm
and yes if your app is in the afternoon then he is normally late !!
luckily I am not diabetic so I don't visit hospitals !
When we first arrived I had an accident in the garden and cut my arm me just stuck on some 
sudacream and a bandage but the little woman insisted " hospital "
But as soon as they saw " a walking wallet " 
it was blood test-urine test-and a course of antibiotics !!
I said no way much to the surprise of the many filipino patients sitting waiting and I said to the wife let's go !!
and that was it ! Arm healed in a couple of days !
I hate hospitals and with the experience of the late mother in law it makes me even more determined to stay away from them!


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

Ah well, ExpatUK, your wife's doctor would not consider him/herself as being late! Their thinking is that you should know 2pm is not the time. Even if it's your first visit!

It's a common mindset here at all levels.

Used a hospital canteen last week - on the main door was stuck a notice advertising "electronic load". But on enquiry - no, not (and never) available.My fault for not noticing that the sticker was a bit old looking.

Then, a few months ago I ordered a pasta take out at a new branch of a large chain. Every time I have used that chain at many other locations in and out of Manila they had accepted a credit card - this one didn't. Luckily I had the cash on me. When I suggested they put a notice on the door to avoid someone not being able to pay I got a blank look. Still no card accepted there and no notice on the door. 

Do agree with you about the tests and the assumption that us Expats are all rolling in it - but having to visit doctors and hospitals is sometimes necessary and I much prefer the arrangements here to those in the UK., especially the many out-patient options. It's common in the UK to wait 2 or 3 days to see a doctor - then you often need to wait some more at the surgery - get just a few minutes consultation -then get referred elsewhere for either tests or a consultant appointment in many week's time? Free..but...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

c_acton98 said:


> I really don't understand why they can't make appointments. First Come First Serve. Then they say the hours are 10-1 3 hours ONLY. Then to top that off they arrive 2 hours late and say it was traffic.
> Come on folks seriously. Traffic is the #1 excuse for everything. You would think that leaving a little early could resolve that problem.
> I have NEVER been late for an appointment, even if that means leaving at 5-6 AM to make a 9-10 Am appointment.


Well, in Singapore and Malaysia if the appointment is 10 AM to 12 PM, it's normal for the doctor to see you are 12.30 or later. Or see you exactly at 10 AM.

It's not like they can fix 10 minutes per patient.

Well, as for traffic, as I have relatives in PH in medical line, it's true. It can take anything between 1 hour to 2 hour from point A to point B, even in Baguio. And in Manila, need not say this, it can take between 30 minutes to 4 hours for the same distance.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Datchworth said:


> Do agree with you about the tests and the assumption that us Expats are all rolling in it - but having to visit doctors and hospitals is sometimes necessary and I much prefer the arrangements here to those in the UK., especially the many out-patient options. It's common in the UK to wait 2 or 3 days to see a doctor - then you often need to wait some more at the surgery - get just a few minutes consultation -then get referred elsewhere for either tests or a consultant appointment in many week's time? Free..but...


I have zero complaints about the medical system in PH  Maybe because of adequate insurance + Relatives in the medical line, I don't queue for general hospitals, though the private hospitals I go aren't that expensive anyway


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

I have had real good luck at the Asian Hospital (Alabang/Manila) All the Doctors there have had American training and i saw little difference between my state side cardio guy and the Filipino version. A little less "bed side manner" but the BS never impressed me anyway...just give the info to me without any BS attached. Same issue though pay as you go but they have a free discount benefit available which i signed up for. Not sure about the financial structure behind it but it is a discount and worth the 15-20 mins it takes to sign up for - it is at the Hospital


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

c_acton98 said:


> I really don't understand why they can't make appointments. First Come First Serve. Then they say the hours are 10-1 3 hours ONLY. Then to top that off they arrive 2 hours late and say it was traffic.
> Come on folks seriously. Traffic is the #1 excuse for everything. You would think that leaving a little early could resolve that problem.
> I have NEVER been late for an appointment, even if that means leaving at 5-6 AM to make a 9-10 Am appointment.


This is so true. I feel that they have no regard for other people's time. They give appointments only when you have to see them again, another doctor makes the appointment for you or you know them. However it is no guarantee he/she will be on time.


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

I don't think you can find many examples of proper appointment systems here...in health, dentistry, car service..I'm struggling to think of any.

Yes, in Britain and the US they are standard - in Britain you can be fined for missing a Dental appointment without giving notice at many practices. And at some Health service clinics.I'm sure it's the same in the US.

But I don't agree doctors here have no regard for other people's time. They have regard for the time of the people who wait at their morning clinic at another hospital, while you are waiting for their afternoon appearance elsewhere. If your doctor is also a surgeon, that is also given priority. Sometimes you will see queue/line jumping at clinics when an entourage of a very well off patient barges in. But that sort of behaviour can be seen on the roads here too.

One thing they could do better is communicate their forthcoming absence at conferences etc, rather than one turning up and finding a notice on the door.

Appointment systems need a good phone system. We can't have a landline and nor can many other people here. Cellphones are a poor substitute for that sort of use. The receptionists are often working for a number of doctors in cramped rooms They usually don't have computers. And, as an Expat, who probably doesn't speak Tagalog, do you really want to communicate on the phone with those receptionists? It's hard enough sometimes face to face. A recipe for misunderstandings.

I think this is just another of those things they do differently here, with its disadvantages and advantages eg you can visit a doctor straight away. It might be annoying for Expats engaging in business here or with lots of family commitments .but for the many who are retired just bring a good book!


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

As I look at the other areas mentioned here, When I was in Kuwait the Filipino men and women. Worked their a$$ off. But here its a different mind set. I thought it was laid back attitude, but my opinion its Lackadaisical attitude. The money they make I can understand why their is corruption. It just gets frustrating at times. Even though I know damn good and well whats going to happen. This is just one of the many things we give up to live here.


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

Filipinos abroad are incentivised by the possibility of earning multiples of what they can get here in a short time - if they can get work at all here. This is true even in areas like the Middle East where the locals themselves don't set an example of pushing themselves at work! The pay is low here and there's very little worker protection. Also the possibility of advancement is very much determined by personal connections. Employment forms ask who you know, not as in the West, to guard against favouritism, but mostly so that connection is known to the HRD so they won't recommend other candidates too highly. 

But people are definitely also more laid back here. They walk slowly, will prioritise chatting over doing their task, would rather stand in the middle of the road rather than get smartly to the roadside. The only thing they do quicker here is drive, but maybe that's not much to do with work - unless you're in business.

I think one needs to think whether the disadvantages which rankle us Expats are really so important and whether we are giving sufficient thought about the advantages. In the UK I was on tablets for BP reduction - I'm off them now. Some of that due to being retired, also something due to the climate. But I also think something to do with the more relaxed atmosphere here.


----------



## Aussie Pete (Jan 9, 2014)

simonsays said:


> I have zero complaints about the medical system in PH  Maybe because of adequate insurance + Relatives in the medical line, I don't queue for general hospitals, though the private hospitals I go aren't that expensive anyway


Is your insurance with a Philippine or an overseas provider ? 

What company do you other guys use? Why and what are you experiences - positive and nega?


----------

